# Wood, Opal and Resin Jewelry



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm not a big fan of jewelry, real or costume, on a daily basis I only wear my wedding band...but these looked interesting to me, I like the colors, etc.  More pictures here.


----------



## Lara (Jul 13, 2018)

These are all unique, fascinating, and beautiful. They look like the best of our earth's natural wonders. 

You should get one for yourself SeaBreeze...they're so you. Really, they are.


----------



## Wren (Jul 13, 2018)

Beautiful SeaBreeze, I love the bangles shown in the link


----------

